# BMW Ultimate Drive to benefit Susan G. Komen for the Cure



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

This poll allows multiple answers, you can answer whichever questions pertain to you.


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

We tried once to go to the Ultimate Drive as it passed through Denver, but there weren't any slots left. Sadly we may not have another chance.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

One cool thing about the event was that the cars came optioned out with all the goodies. We spent thousands on options that we probably would have never purchased without driving the cars in the SGK drive for the cure. Once you try them and use them you get hooked. For us in particular I remember toying with the Nav, the HUD, and the comfort seats. We bought them all. The dealers rarely seem to option the cars out on their lots and what you don't see, you are unlikely to buy. I think BMWUSA is making a big mistake by not offering the event.


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

I drove the 328 convertible & got to drive the 335 convertible to the next dealership!
oh man! that was better than disneyworld
everyone was just standing on the pedal!!!!!!!!!!!
what did they have like 30 cars?
woo-hoo, i'd do it again! 
a year later, i bought my first BMW


----------



## bschmidt25 (Jun 18, 2008)

Really hope they bring it back at some point. I went every year since 2000 and I definitely looked forward to it! Some of the cars that stand out to me: 750Li (V12) back in '01, 760Li in '03, 540iT (that influenced my decision to look at a Touring) around '02, 550i/6, and the M3 and 335d (long before it was released) the last year they had it. Unfortunately, the Alpina B7 had a flat that day. I was hoping it would be a 1 year hiatus with the market as bad as it was for car companies last year, but it doesn't look like it'll be back this year either. I think it gave alot of people that wouldn't normally walk into a BMW dealer a chance to see and experience the cars, and I think it definitely reflected well on them as a company. Every time I went, there was a local news crew there doing a story on it. Please bring it back BMWNA!


----------

